
Printable Border Search Pocket Guide ( EFF ) - justboxing
https://www.eff.org/document/eff-border-search-pocket-guide
======
vhodges
Dumb question: These would apply to US Citizens returning from abroad than for
a foreigner visiting the US, yes?

